# C-17 crashes at Elmendorf AFB, Anchorage, Alaska.



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2010)

*About 2 hours ago a USAF C-17 crashed here in Anchorage, Alaska. I did not see or hear anything and only found out by looking at the news here 2 hours later. The USAF is not releasing any information as of yet.*






_ELMENDORF AIR FORCE BASE, Alaska – The Air Force says a military cargo plane crashed Wednesday with four people on board at Elmendorf Air Force Base in Anchorage.

Air Force Capt. Uriah Orland says the conditions of the four on board was not immediately known. When asked if there were deaths, he did not answer.

The plane was from the 3rd Wing, based at Elmendorf, and Orland said it was on a local training run.

Orland says first responders were still on scene more than two hours after the 6:14 p.m. crash.

He says more information will be released later Wednesday.

THIS IS A BREAKING NEWS UPDATE. Check back soon for further information. AP's earlier story is below.

ELMENDORF AIR FORCE BASE, Alaska (AP) — The Alaska National Guard says a military cargo plane has crashed at Elmendorf Air Force Base in Anchorage.

Alaska National Guard spokesman Maj. Guy Hayes confirmed the Wednesday evening crash of a C-17.

No other details were immediately available, including whether there were casualties.

Military police refused to comment, and other base personnel did not immediately return messages seeking information. Hayes was en route to the base just off downtown Anchorage to coordinate with the base's public affairs officer to release further comment.

Anchorage Fire Dept. Captain Bryan Grella said his crew was just getting done with dinner at about 6:30 p.m. at the downtown fire station when something caught his eye.

"It was a big, gray plume of smoke, and I saw a fireball go up in it," he said.

The fireball extended about 750 feet in the air. He estimated the plume to be about two miles from downtown._

Cargo plane crashes at AK base; 4 people on board - Yahoo! News


----------



## LDSModeller (Jul 29, 2010)

We had an Elmendorf C 17 here at one of
our Air Force (Whenuapai) open days last year






Sad Sad day


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 29, 2010)

> A C-17 cargo plane with four people on board crashed and burned on Elmendorf Air Force Base Wednesday evening, according to the Air Force.
> 
> Air Force Lt. Gen. Dana Atkins, the highest ranking military official in Alaska, said at a press conference late Wednesday night that it's "likely there are fatalities involving this mishap." He said investigators were working the scene into the night.
> 
> ...




This hit close to home as I work on C-17s. From what I am getting here on base, none of the 4 survived. But I will keep you posted.


----------



## Torch (Jul 29, 2010)

Ah that sucks..........


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 29, 2010)

Just wanted to give a update that they have confirmed that all 4 people on board has passed away. My thoughts and prayers are with their families.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## davparlr (Jul 29, 2010)

Hate to hear that. My prayers go out to the families.

Practicing for an airshow? There are a lot of understandable reasons aircraft crash in Alaska, airshow practice is not one of them.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2010)

Sad news. My thoughts are with the families.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## evangilder (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Matt308 (Jul 29, 2010)

Geez... Please don't let me read that they exceeded max bank angle. Again.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2010)

Terrible to hear.


----------



## johnbr (Jul 29, 2010)

Bummer


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2010)

davparlr said:


> Hate to hear that. My prayers go out to the families.
> 
> Practicing for an airshow? There are a lot of understandable reasons aircraft crash in Alaska, airshow practice is not one of them.



This weekend they have the Arctic Thunder Airshow up here at Elmendorf. I have been watching the F-22s and F-15s practice for the last week or so. I am wondering if the airshow is going to continue. Ops are certainly continuing. I just saw another F-22 and a AWACS take off out of Elmendorf a few hours ago.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2010)

Dang that stinks


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 29, 2010)

I just saw the new on TV.


----------

